# So long, good friend...



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Tuesday Oct 5th my good friend Royce Mcrae was hunting in the Wyoming backcountry and suffered a heart attack at the young age of 39 years and passed away. Royce was in the company of good friends as he passed in one of the most beautiful and game rich ranges in the country. Royce, you'll be missed my friend! Happy hunting to you till we meet again.

Lance


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

My condolonces.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

39 Is too young to go. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry to hear that.Man 39 is way to young


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP to a young man who was taken way to soon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya never know when it will be your time. May GOD Bless. Peace to the family.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Lance- Sorry to hear about your friend. It always sucks to lose a close friend at a young age.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

May we all leave this earth doing what we love to do in a beautiful place.

R.I.P Royce.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's too bad...sorry for your loss, Lance...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Lance, I lost my best friend in high school to cancer. He was only 35, with a 9 month old baby boy.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely a tragedy at such a young age. My prayers and condolances to his loved ones and friends.


The silver lining for me is I have always thought when it is my time to go I would like to do it while out in nature doing one of the things I most enjoy.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Thought and Prayers r with you and his family. Have a son that turns 39 this Dec. Man!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear. 39 is way too young.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Lance, my very good friend called me late the morning he passed away. I never knew Royce, but I know the effect he had on my friend. He was an amazing person. Sounds like he passed away doing the things he loved. Helping other hunters out on his way out of this life is a nice part of the story too. God bless his young family as they learn to live without him.

FH


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for our loss. That really sucks.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lance. Life is fragile.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss Lance, may his family and loved ones find comfort in one another.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry to read this post! Sorry for your lose but I truly believe that death is more painfull for those of us who are left to miss the departed. My prayers are with you and all of those he left behind!! God Bless.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. God bless his family and friends.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats terrible, prayers for his family.


----------

